# 1989 K5 Blazer / 7'6" Western Ultra-Mount Pro-Plow



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Waiting for North Jersey for storms that have better accumulations than the last 2. But hey... I guess pushing 3" is better than not pushing at all!!

Donadio Snow Plowing
Butler, NJ
[email protected]


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

wow that is one clean K5, looks sweet


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment. I just picked it up in March. It was a 1 owner all stock truck with only 63,000 miles. This is the 3rd K5 I've used for plowing. You just can't beat them!! I didn't want to sell my last one but when I came across this one I couldn't pass it up. Plus I was turning 245,000 miles on my other one.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my favorite years 89-91 with the side by side head lights......VERY NICE!!!

I had an 84 K5 that I miss often.

Just watch out for those running boards and the rust that starts around the body rocker area.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Rubicon 327;896972 said:


> One of my favorite years 89-91 with the side by side head lights......VERY NICE!!!
> 
> I had an 84 K5 that I miss often.
> 
> Just watch out for those running boards and the rust that starts around the body rocker area.


Thanks for the advise! Yeah those are my favorite years too. I've plowed with a '90 and this is my 2nd '89. I've found from past experience that the rockers last longer with the running boards (as long as you make sure to remove the road grime and ice after each storm) On my first K5 I took them off to get better clearence and within 2 seasons the rockers were shot.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good to hear your aware of it. How does the back tailgate area look by the bed and the gate itself? I imagine clean as a whistle like the rest of the truck!

Good Luck with it!:salute:


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Rubicon 327;897045 said:


> Good to hear your aware of it. How does the back tailgate area look by the bed and the gate itself? I imagine clean as a whistle like the rest of the truck!
> 
> Good Luck with it!:salute:


The truck is truely the cleanest K5 I've seen since they were in production. The tail gate and bed are as solid as the day it rolled off the assembly line. I wasn't even looking to replace my Black K5 until the body rusted off (the only thing holding the passenger seat in was the carpet) but when I came across this one I couldn't resist. The guy was going to be trade it in as a "cash for clunkers" can you believe it? A truck this clean was almost sent off to a junk yard. The dealer was going to give the guy $4200 for the trade in. I paid him $4500 cash and drove away as giddy as a 9 year old school girl. If I was smart I would have traded him my K5 so he could trade that in but I needed time to swap the plow setup onto the new truck. ussmileyflag


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice plow rig


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck, i have a 1985 gmc jimmy that im restoring pics to come soon


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

That is a kick ass truck. I love square chevy and gm trucks. And I think you got a hell of a deal at $4500 for the condition it's in.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you a member on www.ck5.com ?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks sweet, very clean...


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

f250man;897238 said:


> Very nice plow rig


Thanks. I'm real happy with her!



nicksplowing;897256 said:


> very nice truck, i have a 1985 gmc jimmy that im restoring pics to come soon


Thanks. If you ask me you just can't beat these style trucks for small lots and driveways. They turn on a dime and with salt and a blower in the back as extra weight they push almost anything New Jersey Storms can throw at them.



Seaway25;897352 said:


> That is a kick ass truck. I love square chevy and gm trucks. And I think you got a hell of a deal at $4500 for the condition it's in.


Thank you. I wasn't even looking to replace my other K5. I actually was at the dealership to check out the new Camaro when it delivered in March and a older gentalman (70's) pulled in with this K5. I being the guy that I am went over to check it out and tell him how sweet a ride it was. Only to find out he was trading it in for a new Traverse as a "Clunker" for $4200. After I came to from passing out =) I aksed him if he would take $4500 cash in whatever time it took me to get to a PNC. He agreed and this is now my new plow rig.



sweetk30;897376 said:


> you a member on www.ck5.com ?


No... I will check it out. Thanks!



rusty_keg_3;897568 said:


> That looks sweet, very clean...


Thank you!


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

That truck is worth some money right there, i would not be plowing with it..ha. beautiful truck, one of my very first trucks, ever owned. N2M, 2 tone paint, i don't remember those trucks coming with those wheels tho?, also the fiberglass removable rear top with sliding windows, rare feature, im actually looking to buy one.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Plowinpro03;898348 said:


> That truck is worth some money right there, i would not be plowing with it..ha. beautiful truck, one of my very first trucks, ever owned. N2M, 2 tone paint, i don't remember those trucks coming with those wheels tho?, also the fiberglass removable rear top with sliding windows, rare feature, im actually looking to buy one.


Yeah it sometimes keeps me up an night knowing that I'm plowing with her but that just gives me the reason to clean her after each storm. No... those are not the stock rims. I have those in the garage with the original tires even the spare since the one in it now matches the rims in the pic. Since I bought this from the original owner I have all the manuels, window stickers, stock radio. He even had a new tailgate window motor, and both side vent windows. I believe the top with the sliding windows was a Silverado option but I'm not possitive because all 3 that I have owned had them. Keep looking for yours... They are still out there just getting harder and harder to find. The whole "Cash for Clunkers" program didn't help. I heard it was something like 1500+ GM C & K trucks that were traded in. They are all just parts cars because I don't think you can get a title for a "Clunker".


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. Have a good winter.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;898454 said:


> Looks good. Have a good winter.


Thanks bud. Hope you have a good winter too!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Night Pic*

Crapy pic but it's the only one I have at night. I hope to get some action shots soon but I plow by myself and for some crazt reason I can't get my wife out of bed in the middle of a snow storm to come out and take a picture. =) Go figure?

Notice the Christmas lights in the pic? Happy Holiday's to all and here is to a safe and profitable winter season!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Blazer. I know a guy with an old Blazer like that with a 7.5' Fisher Quik Switch.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dondo;896843 said:


> Waiting for North Jersey for storms that have better accumulations than the last 2. But hey... I guess pushing 3" is better than not pushing at all!!
> 
> Donadio Snow Plowing
> Butler, NJ
> [email protected]


Nice K5...

the distance the plow sticks out seems to be the same on all blazers..??

i was afraid mine was in front too far..


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;909595 said:


> Nice K5...
> 
> the distance the plow sticks out seems to be the same on all blazers..??
> 
> i was afraid mine was in front too far..


Thanks. Yeah when I put a plow on my 1st K5 I thought the same thing but you get used to it. With the extra couple feet sticking out it makes the great turning ratios these thigs have even important. The front end dips a little more due to the center of gravity being where it is, but a decent set of springs up front help.

I checked out your profile... Do you have any pictures of the truck after the paint job?


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dondo;909611 said:


> Thanks. Yeah when I put a plow on my 1st K5 I thought the same thing but you get used to it. With the extra couple feet sticking out it makes the great turning ratios these thigs have even important. The front end dips a little more due to the center of gravity being where it is, but a decent set of springs up front help.
> 
> I checked out your profile... Do you have any pictures of the truck after the paint job?


not yet.. it went from paint to plow mount , and i have not had a chance to give it a good wash..

and i am going to spray the back cap a burgundy to match the interior.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;909620 said:


> not yet.. it went from paint to plow mount , and i have not had a chance to give it a good wash..
> 
> and i am going to spray the back cap a burgundy to match the interior.


Is the color dark blue or black? The burgundy top should look good, I hope you put up a couple pics soon.

Have you plowed before or is this going to be the first time with the Blazer.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dondo;909641 said:


> Is the color dark blue or black? The burgundy top should look good, I hope you put up a couple pics soon.
> 
> Have you plowed before or is this going to be the first time with the Blazer.


ITs Acura nighthawk Black with a blue met. looks nice,

1st yr with k5, but i have plowed a few yrs with a jeep wrangler.. that was easy to operate.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

here is my old fisher speedcaster on my same era k30 1ton. i like there heavy duty and set back in a bit farther,


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

sweetk30;910130 said:


> here is my old fisher speedcaster on my same era k30 1ton. i like there heavy duty and set back in a bit farther,


thanks for the pic.. this really puts it into prospective.. My Meyers sticks out much farther.. I am picking up a blazer mount on sat for a fellow forum member


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are a couple action shots.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

every have any trans slippage after a night of plowing? I have always had a trans issues with mine.

I ran for 18 hrs and a little 2nd gear slip..
other then that it runs great


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;918670 said:


> every have any trans slippage after a night of plowing? I have always had a trans issues with mine.
> 
> I ran for 18 hrs and a little 2nd gear slip..
> other then that it runs great


Funny you should ask... Never an issue with either of my other Blazers. I would only have problems with the u-joints. I could never get more than a season out of the rears.

But now after using this truck for the first time in Saturdays storm I'm having a problem. I think it is transfer case not trans related. When I would go in reverse after a push it would bang very hard. You could feel the trans shift into reverse but after about 3 feet you would feel/hear this bang from under the passenger seat. It felt like the transfer case was slow at gong into reverse.

Have you ever had an issue like this or do you have any thoughts? I am going to look in the Chevy Truck forum to see what I can find. I know my way around a truck but when it comes to trans' I've only swapped them out, I've never actually "worked" on one.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

never had any issues with the U-joints. even whe i went 4 wheeling off road.

Always the trans.. 

and the rear-rear, i broke the ring gear. so i replaced the ring and pinion, set it by eye and never a problem; i got lucky.

the last time i broke a Trans I got a bang when i put into 4-High and then lost all drive and reverse. It wasn't the transfer case it was the trans. it could be a badly worn T-case Chain. but they rarely break.

for the cost its easier to just swap out unless you know someone in the trans business. My buddy converted from a cottman to his own auto repair shop. So I got a guy that knows trans's.

good luck.. curious to know whats the banging going on


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep the screens cleaned.
I cant remember the name of it, but a "valve"acts up in those.
Back in the early 80's my 3 year old Blazer started slipping and acting up.
took it in to a tranny shop and they said the tranny was toast.Had debri in the
screen filter. I was poor back then and didnt have the dinero for a rebuild.

But a friend of mine who was a chevy mechanic told me to have them just change
the screen and replace "X valve" and put in all new fluid.The tranny shop prostested
amd said it wouldnt last long and they wouldnt warranty anything.

The Blazer went another 8 years when I sold it to someone who drove it till the body 
all fell apart from rust everywhere....(and I mean everywhere.)


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice blaze


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice truck... Those are, in my mind, one of the best plow trucks made..Short wheel base and a terrific turning radius. My first plow truck was a 79 K5 with a Meyer... Than I bought a 1990, put a 3 inch suspension lift and 3 inch body lift on it with I think they were 36 or 38 inch tires.. Nice rig and great pics!!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;921668 said:


> never had any issues with the U-joints. even whe i went 4 wheeling off road.
> 
> Always the trans..
> 
> ...


I believe I found the issue... well actually a fellow member on here B&B did. It turns out it is because of the auto locking hubs. When you shift from D to R / R to D the hubs actually disengage and reengage each time. There is a small delay when this happens so when I put the truck in reverse and start to back up, it takes the hubs a few seconds to engage and it gives the feeling of a bad transfer case or bad front U-joints.

It makes sence since I only get the bang in 2 wheel. I wanted to change the hubs anyway so I will let you know how I make out.

I've never swapped hubs over before and I don't have access of a lift. Do you have any experince changing hubs? I don't want to pay someone to do it but I "might" get snow on Friday and would hate to have the K5 sitting on stands if it gets here.

Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dondo;933286 said:


> I believe I found the issue... well actually a fellow member on here B&B did. It turns out it is because of the auto locking hubs. When you shift from D to R / R to D the hubs actually disengage and reengage each time. There is a small delay when this happens so when I put the truck in reverse and start to back up, it takes the hubs a few seconds to engage and it gives the feeling of a bad transfer case or bad front U-joints.
> 
> It makes sence since I only get the bang in 2 wheel. I wanted to change the hubs anyway so I will let you know how I make out.
> 
> ...


I swapped out my hubs once, actually replace the old man hubs for new man hubs.. it was not that hard to do .. and dont really need a lift.. just a jack. its a DIY job, just take your time .. or pony up and pay a shop to do it. at least you will know its done right.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup... It is the auto hubs. I plowed this weekend and if I put the truck into reverse and just let it roll back down the snow pile with the windows down, I could actually hear the hubs reengaging. I could then give it gas and not get the bang noise. The couple times that I forgot to wait for the hubs to reengage and just gave it gas I got the bang from under the passenger seat. I was able to plow with no problem as long as I waited for the hubs to engage before backing up. 

The guy only wants $150 for the pair of hubs and conversion kits. I would be installing them today but the guy only wants $25 to install them and since it's only 18 degrees outside today I figured I could wait until Thursday and have him do it. 

Thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

My K5 is gettig her new manual hubs installed today. It "might" snow tonight/tomorrow so I should be able to test them. I will let you know how I make out. 
Thanks for the help with this everyone!!ussmileyflag


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

New hubs!!


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dondo;954869 said:


> New hubs!!
> 
> View attachment 70071


looks new..

and what was the total time and $$ to get it done..


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;954872 said:


> looks new..
> 
> and what was the total time and $$ to get it done..


$125 total (turns out I didn't need the adaptor kit) 

$100 for the hubs plus $25 for the install

Took the guy maybe 45min tops.

It was 18 degrees outside that day and I would have been doing it outside so it was the best $25 I've spent on the truck.

Looking back to the 1st night plowing with the new truck. Hearing that bang and thinking I bought a heep with a bad transfer case to now having brand new manual hubs for $125. 
I couldn't be happier


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice K5. I had a '87 with 97,000 miles in two tone blue. When i bought the truck I put in a starter, battery, alternator, and an exhaust. It came with a 7'6" Western Conventional plow and I put on a tailgate spreader. It was a great truck, and a plowing machine. Never had a problem with the truck, it didnt even have a spec of rot. My dad bought it from me. He sold it 2 years later to his friend. The guy still has the truck today and it is still plowing snow.


----------



## bigstriss (Jan 2, 2009)

thats the cleanest k5 i have ever seen


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Dondo;955067 said:


> $125 total (turns out I didn't need the adaptor kit)
> 
> $100 for the hubs plus $25 for the install
> 
> ...


Too bade you hadn't been closer, I have two sets of those Warn manual hubs near new condition for the 10 bolt axles, it should only take 15 minutes tops to swap them out from the automatic hubs if you have done them enough.

The Warns will be a much better improvement from the auto hubs. They wont fail you.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Quality SR;955454 said:


> Nice K5. I had a '87 with 97,000 miles in two tone blue. When i bought the truck I put in a starter, battery, alternator, and an exhaust. It came with a 7'6" Western Conventional plow and I put on a tailgate spreader. It was a great truck, and a plowing machine. Never had a problem with the truck, it didnt even have a spec of rot. My dad bought it from me. He sold it 2 years later to his friend. The guy still has the truck today and it is still plowing snow.


 Thanks SR. I love these things too. They handle the driveways great with the turning abilities and have enough power to pusha nd stack a nice size lot. This is my 3rd I'm plowing with. I sold my last K5 with almost 250K milage and the only thing holding the passenger seat in was the carpet.



bigstriss;955475 said:


> thats the cleanest k5 i have ever seen


 Thanks Big



CAT 245ME;955612 said:


> Too bade you hadn't been closer, I have two sets of those Warn manual hubs near new condition for the 10 bolt axles, it should only take 15 minutes tops to swap them out from the automatic hubs if you have done them enough.
> 
> The Warns will be a much better improvement from the auto hubs. They wont fail you.


Thanks for the offer CAT. I can't wait for some snow to go out and use/test them.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

*new pics of the k5*



louied9;909665 said:


> ITs Acura nighthawk Black with a blue met. looks nice,
> 
> 1st yr with k5, but i have plowed a few yrs with a jeep wrangler.. that was easy to operate.


pics as promised, little late ..


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

K-5 blazers are nice plow units ,really good in tight areas . I have been plowing with this one for about 5 yrs. , the rust is getting bad , I wish I had spent $$$$ to get it under coated ,but to late now .

I have had to do the U-joints a few times but it has pushed a lot of snow

Get that thing oil sprayed ,undercoated ,painted or it will be lost to rust like all my past plow trucks


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice plow rig.. that work on the front end in the snow must have sucked!


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Dondo;896960 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I just picked it up in March. It was a 1 owner all stock truck with only 63,000 miles. This is the 3rd K5 I've used for plowing. You just can't beat them!! I didn't want to sell my last one but when I came across this one I couldn't pass it up. Plus I was turning 245,000 miles on my other one.


Dondo- Really nice K5. I had a 1979 GMC Jimmy with a 7.5' Fisher Plow on it. I swear it was one of the best plow vehicles I had. BTW- when you put it in 4lo, does it pop out on you at all, back into 4hi? I know your truck is much newer, but I just wondering if they had changed the design since my truck.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;976633 said:


> pics as promised, little late ..


 Louie - Sweet looking ride. I like those wheels and tires. Good luck with it!!



tiaquessa;976835 said:


> Dondo- Really nice K5. I had a 1979 GMC Jimmy with a 7.5' Fisher Plow on it. I swear it was one of the best plow vehicles I had. BTW- when you put it in 4lo, does it pop out on you at all, back into 4hi? I know your truck is much newer, but I just wondering if they had changed the design since my truck.


Tiaquessa - Thank you, I love these things for plowing. No... none of my k5's have given me trouble with the transfer case but I don'y use 4lo much.



snowpoe;976684 said:


> K-5 blazers are nice plow units ,really good in tight areas . I have been plowing with this one for about 5 yrs. , the rust is getting bad , I wish I had spent $$$$ to get it under coated ,but to late now .
> 
> I have had to do the U-joints a few times but it has pushed a lot of snow
> 
> Get that thing oil sprayed ,undercoated ,painted or it will be lost to rust like all my past plow trucks


 Snowpoe - That's a mean looking plow rig. It almost has as much rust as the K5 I just sold. Have you had any issues plowing with the lift?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

louied9;976633 said:


> pics as promised, little late ..


 Louie - Sweet looking ride. I like those wheels and tires. Good luck with it!!



tiaquessa;976835 said:


> Dondo- Really nice K5. I had a 1979 GMC Jimmy with a 7.5' Fisher Plow on it. I swear it was one of the best plow vehicles I had. BTW- when you put it in 4lo, does it pop out on you at all, back into 4hi? I know your truck is much newer, but I just wondering if they had changed the design since my truck.


Tiaquessa - Thank you, I love these things for plowing. No... none of my k5's have given me trouble with the transfer case but I don'y use 4lo much.



snowpoe;976684 said:


> K-5 blazers are nice plow units ,really good in tight areas . I have been plowing with this one for about 5 yrs. , the rust is getting bad , I wish I had spent $$$$ to get it under coated ,but to late now .
> 
> I have had to do the U-joints a few times but it has pushed a lot of snow
> 
> Get that thing oil sprayed ,undercoated ,painted or it will be lost to rust like all my past plow trucks


 Snowpoe - That's a mean looking plow rig. It almost has as much rust as the K5 I just sold. Have you had any issues plowing with the lift?

Here is a quick picture from the 12"+ storm on Wednesday.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

*2013 Storm*

A couple quick shots from 12/14/13


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow that thing hasn't aged a bit in 4 years! I had a 97 2-door Tahoe with the 6.5 turbo diesel. Awesome plow truck. Those 80's GM's had a style all their own, though.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

It never gets old seeing pictures of your K5. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

So... while stacking this morning I was running into the pile kind of hard just trying to push it back a little further and all of a sudden the truck sounds like a NASCAR. Apparently the exhaust pipe and the exhaust manifold no longer want to be together on the drivers side so I'm basically running 1/2 open headers. 

I finished the first run through the route but will most likely need to go back out later for clean ups. Should I pull the truck in now to try and fix it or just run it like this for the storm and fix it tomorrow. I have the truck sitting inside drip drying now but I think it's best to wait until after the storm since I think I'm going to need new manifolds from the way these things look.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

YardMedic;1687309 said:


> Wow that thing hasn't aged a bit in 4 years! I had a 97 2-door Tahoe with the 6.5 turbo diesel. Awesome plow truck. Those 80's GM's had a style all their own, though.


Thanks Medic! She is starting to show her age but looks good from about 20 feet. Yeah, I agree about the 80's trucks they just have that style.



tiaquessa;1687693 said:


> It never gets old seeing pictures of your K5. Keep 'em coming.


Thanks quessa. I always forget to take pictures until filling out the time sheet at the last stop. I'll try and take more and put them up after the storms.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

A few pics from the 12/17/13 storm. I'll be doing the exhaust manifolds this weekend and then the rucks all ready again for some more snow!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful plow rig.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just did the manifolds on mine, removed them for a set of 4-1 headers this summer. Not the more fun job to do that is for sure. Figured I would throw a pic of it up below, currently has 51k on it.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

DieselSlug;1691456 said:


> Beautiful plow rig.


Thank you Diesel!!



scooter97;1691490 said:


> I just did the manifolds on mine, removed them for a set of 4-1 headers this summer. Not the more fun job to do that is for sure. Figured I would throw a pic of it up below, currently has 51k on it.


Wow scooter. That is a nice truck. I love the paint schemes on the older trucks. 
I'm going to do the manifolds this weekend.... since they are calling for almost 70 degrees around here... So much for winter huh? I just turned 71K during the last snow storm.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Dondo, the squarebody replaced my 02 Z71 this year. Has been a good truck so far, hoping to 5.3 swap it this year. Loved the motor in my other truck and they are cheap as well.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

scooter97;1691531 said:


> Thanks Dondo, the squarebody replaced my 02 Z71 this year. Has been a good truck so far, hoping to 5.3 swap it this year. Loved the motor in my other truck and they are cheap as well.


Forget the 5.3, go with the 8.1


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

scooter97;1691490 said:


> I just did the manifolds on mine, removed them for a set of 4-1 headers this summer. Not the more fun job to do that is for sure. Figured I would throw a pic of it up below, currently has 51k on it.


Love the looks of these style trucks, especially with the older style plow mount setup for some reason. One of these days I'm going to own another 73-87 GM truck just because I want one.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

The truck is ready for the next storm and she now has a new exhaust from the manifolds to the tip. Not a fun job bud I'm glad I did it cause the fumes were filling the cab while plowing and I got the worst head ache during the last storm. Actually made me sick while finishing the cleanups.

They are calling for 6"-12" sometime from Wednesday night to Friday night.

Here is another pic of the truck I had on my phone fro the 12/13/13 storm.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

scooter97;1691531 said:


> Thanks Dondo, the squarebody replaced my 02 Z71 this year. Has been a good truck so far, hoping to 5.3 swap it this year. Loved the motor in my other truck and they are cheap as well.


'amen to that I had an 03 Tahoe that I loved, to death. My father now has an 09 I think and its gutless just doesn't preform like the older 5.3s. They're one of the few Gas motors that are still satisfying to drive after owning a diesel.

I dream about doing a similar swap into a K5 blazer like yours Dondo.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ls motor swaps are stupid easy in the 73-87 body style .

we got a lot of them over www.ck5.com and lots of info and swaps in everything www.ls1tech.com in hybrid section for swaps .

I have a 03 5.3 / 4l60-e swap in my 85 2wd I am redoing frame up resto mod on .

swapin on a trailblazer SS engine cover for a cleaner look . already removed the 6.0 emblem someone glued on cheep thank goodness.

and motor went right in with simple adaptor plates for mounts and stock 4x4 Yukon/ truck exhaust manifolds with tiny notch pass side frame 1/8" max .

its like the ls motor was made just for swapin in stuff.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Pictures from the 01/03/14-01/04/14 Storm "Hercules"


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

A couple daytime pics...


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

The 8.1 is a great motor but the cost and size is not worth it. A 5.3 with wiring and PCM can be had for $600 with low miles. The swap is also more common in square bodies. It will be nice to improve fuel economy as well as doubling power. This will also not be a work truck forever and one day hope to put a Magnusen SC kit on it.

http://www.magnacharger.com/p-49-gm...0l-1999-2003-radix-magnuson-supercharger.aspx


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Snow Storm Janice 1/21/2014*

A couple picks from the snow storm yesterday 01/21/2014


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

with as nice as that k5 is im not sure i would want to plow with it!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck Dondo! I'm right down in the Fairfield/Lincoln Park area if you need help at anytime.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

What tires are you running on your k5?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

fireboy5722;1736744 said:


> What tires are you running on your k5?


 I'm running 31x10.5x15 General Grabber AT2. I put them on about 3/4 of the way through last season.

I wasn't sure about them at first but I have to say they are amazing in the snow. Can speak of how they are in any other weather because my truck is only used for plowing and sits the rest of the year.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Kidmows;1734011 said:


> with as nice as that k5 is im not sure i would want to plow with it!


I almost felt bad plowing with her but you can still find clean K5's.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1734205 said:


> Nice truck Dondo! I'm right down in the Fairfield/Lincoln Park area if you need help at anytime.


Thanks blue! I'm most of the route I sub is down on that area.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cool man if you see a gray CC/LB Ford with an enclosed trailer behind it that's me.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

This was the last season for my red 89 K5. It was a great truck that owes me nothing... I did just pick up a new black 90 K5 that will be her replacement...


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I have that same push bar on my 85 K20, could still attach the Fisher MM 2 with the push bar on as well.

The black Blazer looks to nice to use, I frame up rebuilt my K20 and after all that sold the plow that was on it. Getting hard to find them as time goes on.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Both nice Blazers but in all honesty, who goes out of their way to buy a rarity, a mint K5 only to slap a plow on it and watch it rot away in a couple years?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was kinda thinking the same thing, but a newer, lower mile truck will be a bit more reliable. Nice ride though, how many miles?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Newdude said:


> Both nice Blazers but in all honesty, who goes out of their way to buy a rarity, a mint K5 only to slap a plow on it and watch it rot away in a couple years?


For the accounts I plow the k5 just works great for me. I paid $5k for the red one almost 10 years ago with realistically about another $4k in maintenance over that time period. Would I have gotten much more out of a newer $9k truck?... probably not. Plus I parted out the red one for almost $2k.

Do I kick myself in the ass when I look back at the pictures when I first got the red one and see some of these selling for over $20k online?... sure but using the truck for plowing only, I feel like I came out ahead of the game with the profit I made and got to drive a truck that was a little different than a regular pickup.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

S-205 said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing, but a newer, lower mile truck will be a bit more reliable. Nice ride though, how many miles?


Thanks! The red only only had 74500 but the black one has 128500


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally got around to taking a few picture of the 1990 K5 with the plow on. I put the rims from the 1989 on it because I liked those tires better...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Almost looks too nice to have a plow on it


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great plow trucks!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Almost looks too nice to have a plow on it


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 188146
> Great plow trucks!


The trucks could be sisters... when did you used to plow with that one?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what wheels I like better. The stock ones or the American racing ones.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I built that truck. It was back in the early 90’s. Truck was theft recovery. Drivetrain was missing. Took drivetrain from my rusted out 79 and installed it into this one then had it painted.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Western1 said:


> I built that truck. It was back in the early 90's. Truck was theft recovery. Drivetrain was missing. Took drivetrain from my rusted out 79 and installed it into this one then had it painted.


That was definitely a nice looking truck!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dondo said:


> That was definitely a nice looking truck!


Thanks!!! Best all around plow truck I've owned. Had about 4 of them through the years. Good luck.


----------

